# Custom Cabinets Built



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been doing custom Cabinets for over 15 years and since where I work my hours go up and down, I have to try and make ends meet by working on the side from my home to try and hopefully build a small business in the future. I am trying to build a reputation through word of mouth and my work I have done so far. I try to build for a reasonable price range and save people money as well. I know I can build for less. I am posting my website on here for anyone to see some of the work I have done and your welcome to leave a message at 850-390-0526 and I will get back with you. Thanks for you time and I hope to get some customers from here. my website is Steve`s Custom Cabinets - Steves Custom Cabinets and Wood Working


----------

